# recent jobs



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Just a few pics of some recent work

Hope you like them :thumb:

Firstly an SL55 Merc - customer wanted double DIN head unit, digital amp and a speaker upgrade. It needed to be hidden but still have a wee bit of show with OE boot mat removed. With mat in place the car looks totally OE. We even trimmed the facia surround in alcantara to match the trim above dials





































This is a wee Mini Clubman (R56) that has a full audio upgrade and a new double DIN head unit added. The car has 2 digital JL amps and a w6 subwoofer but again needed to be coverable as the customer has 2 Husky dogs. The plan was also to replicate an OE appearance so we mounted tweeters in the doors above the mids but used a BMW part to ensure the doors looked as near factory as possible























































Thanks for having a wee gander :doublesho


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

:doublesho That is awesome

I would imagine it would cost rather a lot 

Like the speakers in the mini's door as well as everything else :argie:

Stuart :wave:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*thanks*



stuart1164 said:


> :doublesho That is awesome
> 
> I would imagine it would cost rather a lot
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart

It all depends on what you're after sir - we can anything from £400 upwards. All depends on style, trimming materials, lighting etc; and of course timescale. :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*some more*

Here is a little digital Alpine amp recessed into floor in a wee Mini - keeping full useability and boot space. Only lost a wee bit of height :thumb:










Custom bespoke install in an M3 (in Fast Car this month)










A bit more retro, door build in Billys 69 Mini










Door build in Fiesta ST










Sub enclosure in Range Rover Sport










And finally a retrim in Caddy van with wall behind facing into sub enclosure










Lots more work on our website though: www.audioadvice.co.uk


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Iain,

The workmanship in those pictures are amazing :doublesho

Going to start saving some money.

Currently have BMW with Harmen Kardon system but don't know whether that could be improved without new amps etc, thought about replacing the speakers would that be enough

I like the sound to have clarity good bass without the vibration shaking your fillings out.

Anyway just my thoughts 

Stuart :wave:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats fantastic work mate bigfor me:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Iain S said:


> Lots more work on our website though: www.audioadvice.co.uk


Eh, why am I not on there?!?!?!!? :devil:

Apart from the fact that everything is hidden!!! 

:lol::lol::lol:

Keep up the great work...I need to pop over _very_ soon!

:thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Eh, why am I not on there?!?!?!!? :devil:
> 
> Apart from the fact that everything is hidden!!!
> 
> ...


Give me a bell mate - call over whenever suits. :thumb:

We're 'kinda' fighting fit again


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Will do mate, cheers! 

Glad to here you are getting back to 'normal'

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSXI (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks amazing Iain.

What is a rough price for me to get a nice decent set up in a MK5 Astra? I would be looking for a headunit, sub, and amp, with the sub and amp in the boot something similar to the digital Alpine amp recessed into floor in the wee Mini above but also for it to light up like the pic below only blue.










What would be a rough figure for the cost of equipment and fitting? Many thanks


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice work Iain!

Good to hear your feeling better china!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some very nice work there. Great job.

Chris.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks*



wee_green_mini said:


> Nice work Iain!
> 
> Good to hear your feeling better china!


Cheers mate - aye getting there :thumb:


----------

